# Edge Lines in yard after Reel Mowing



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

Didn't get a response on the Mclane thread so posting here. Delete if needed.

This is my first season with the Mcclane. I scalped to dirt and tried to maintain at 7/16. I was getting a ton of lines like the picture below. I've been moving the height up slowly to try and get rid of them. At 3/4 below. I continue to get these lines where the grass is slightly higher on one pass to the next where they meet. Any tips or ideas on how to fix this? I have a front roller. It looks great and stripes well. If i could just get rid of these cut lines Id be happy. Any ideas?

I double cut usually. This happens no matter what direction I go.


----------



## AllisonN (Jul 4, 2020)

Sand level needed.


----------



## Trippel24 (Jul 9, 2018)

BigBoxLawn said:


> Didn't get a response on the Mclane thread so posting here. Delete if needed.
> 
> This is my first season with the Mcclane. I scalped to dirt and tried to maintain at 7/16. I was getting a ton of lines like the picture below. I've been moving the height up slowly to try and get rid of them. At 3/4 below. I continue to get these lines where the grass is slightly higher on one pass to the next where they meet. Any tips or ideas on how to fix this? I have a front roller. It looks great and stripes well. If i could just get rid of these cut lines Id be happy. Any ideas?
> 
> I double cut usually. This happens no matter what direction I go.


Looks like your front roller isn't level. It is higher either the right or left side. I remember having this problem with my mclane when I had one as well. Mine was only $50 when I had it and lasted a year, so I don't know how to exactly resolve it though unfortunately.


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

Trippel24 said:


> BigBoxLawn said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't get a response on the Mclane thread so posting here. Delete if needed.
> ...


I will 100% check this out tonight. I REALLY hope this is right.


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

Unfortunately, the roller is on evenly. Both sides are on the top rung, and its level when check with a bubble level as well.


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

Are you not using a height of cut bar to set the height?


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

raymond said:


> Are you not using a height of cut bar to set the height?


Well, no its a McLane. It has notches to adjust the bar.


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda (May 10, 2019)

Is your yard flat or sloped at all? I don't think the weight of the engine is exactly centered on my McLane, so on slopes it tends to shift just off center and leaves lines like that. You might also want to check for cutting paper on the outer edge of your blades.


----------



## ILoveGrits (Sep 22, 2019)

I second that you need to sand level. I used to have the same issue with a Deere 220B mower so it's not exclusive to your Mclane.

If you were to roll down the center of one of the lines in that photo, I'd wager you'd make two new lines on either end and the middle one would go away.

There's enough variation in your flatness that it shows up with each pass.


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

I agree that a sand level for a second time would help, but it really is relatively flat outside of the slope. Just a bit bumpy in spots. These lines go end to end, so its not just occasional spots where its low. Makes me question whether it being level is the issue?

As far as motor weight, it even leaves these lines going straight up hill.


----------



## harveydane (May 17, 2020)

This is a leveling issue. You need sand to even out the high spots. I get just a little bit of this when I do mine as well, but Im aware of the high spots and will try to compensate the mower from digging to far down in the low spots. IT helps if you double cut sometimes, but a sanding level would be needed to truly fix this problem.


----------



## Sidney (Jun 12, 2017)

Mine used to do this too. The only 2 things I changed was double cut (vertical then horizontal) and I try to cut every 2 days. Never go more than 3 days without cutting. I too have a Mclane with a roller and I scalpped at 1/4 in April and have been cutting at 7/16 since then. My yard is also not 100% level. But I don't get those lines anymore.

I will take a pic once the seed heads go away.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

@BigBoxLawn you might check the wheels for wear. It could be that one side it worn hence the unevenness. Just a thought.


----------



## harveydane (May 17, 2020)

With the Mclane (I have same one) on a flat surface like your garage floor, put the back wheels in the down position and rock the mower up and down (or front to back kinda) from the handles and see if the mower rocks....if it does, you may have to adjust the back wheels lower so they sit tighter to the floor to lessen the rocking, same with the front roller, it has a little play in the adjustment notches. Ive seen people use bunjee cords to keep the adjustment handle pulled tight to lessen the rock. It looks like in your picture when your mowing one direction its cutting low and the opposite direction is cutting high as if going down hill is making the front lower and having the opposite effect going up hill. The fixes I've proposed may help mitigate some of that if that is whats going on.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

Also your roller or height adjustment could be loose and need tightening. I know have to tighten my mclane often. I also use zip tie on adjustment lever to keep it tight.


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

Thank you all for the responses.

I've tightened down the roller on the front. It did seem to have loosened slightly. The machine is <5 hours run time n(I got very lucky), so there's no wear.

As for looking for it rocking, I did notice something. When i put the rear roller down and slight lift the handles, the left side wont budge without the full drive system being lifted (good). The right side however, seems to lift up slighty without the wheel coming off the ground. Like something is loose almost. And the right wheel lifts with very little force compared to the left side. Any ideas on what may be loose to cause this? I plan to take it apart some this afternoon, but im not mechanically gifted.

Edit: This right side lifting ONLY happens with the drive wheel touching the ground. When lifted, its balanced. Any ideas what may be causing this?


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

Tightened up the drive wheel adjustments. Everything seems to be stable.

Could the lawn not being level really cause such an issue? I could see if it was in certain spots, but its nearly every single pass, all over the lawn.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Trying lifting up slightly on the handle bars when mowing and see if that helps.


----------



## AllisonN (Jul 4, 2020)

BigBoxLawn said:


> Tightened up the drive wheel adjustments. Everything seems to be stable.
> 
> Could the lawn not being level really cause such an issue? I could see if it was in certain spots, but its nearly every single pass, all over the lawn.


Yes


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

AllisonN said:


> BigBoxLawn said:
> 
> 
> > Tightened up the drive wheel adjustments. Everything seems to be stable.
> ...


+1. My front yard looks like this after mowing, not nearly as bad though probably because my HOC is lower. Side yard looks perfect after mowing. Same mower, same setup. Only difference is that the side yard was leveled last season and the front was not. Now is the perfect time to level. In the mean time, making your double cuts perpendicular to each other will help.


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

bp2878 said:


> AllisonN said:
> 
> 
> > BigBoxLawn said:
> ...


So do you think a lower HOC would help? Seems counter intuitive to everything ive seen. Most seems to say higher HOC for more uneven ground.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

BigBoxLawn said:


> bp2878 said:
> 
> 
> > AllisonN said:
> ...


Not saying that, I just think it's more noticeable with higher height of cut. More variance between your highs and lows.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Couple things here since it appears you eliminated roller level issue. As the season goes your turf will get very tight, as it appears in the pics, and your thatch level creates a spongy effect. This causes your reel to float on the top of the turf allowing it to cut uneven. I had those exact same cut lines last year learned about vericutting to thin out the tight turf and removing the thatch. Once I did a good verticut, voila cutting even and smooth again. Thinning out the canopy as the season goes really helps maintain that smooth even cut.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

BigBoxLawn said:


> Unfortunately, the roller is on evenly. Both sides are on the top rung, and its level when check with a bubble level as well.


Check the sides are straight up and down with a set square.
As well as checking the 90 degree off the sides that the bedknife is straight.
With two hands with gloves wriggle the reel to see if the reel berings are not worn


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

FedDawg555 said:


> Couple things here since it appears you eliminated roller level issue. As the season goes your turf will get very tight, as it appears in the pics, and your thatch level creates a spongy effect. This causes your reel to float on the top of the turf allowing it to cut uneven. I had those exact same cut lines last year learned about vericutting to thin out the tight turf and removing the thatch. Once I did a good verticut, voila cutting even and smooth again. Thinning out the canopy as the season goes really helps maintain that smooth even cut.


I dont think that should be a problem. This is only yr 2 for the sod, and i bagged all last year. Density may be an issue though


----------



## Imtriguy2010 (May 9, 2020)

To me, it doesn't look like a roller or a sand problem because the lines are pretty uniform. How much nitrogen have you been putting down? I heard somewhere (you might want to research) that too much nitrogen cause cause the grass to turn "puffy". That's what it looks like to me.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I engaged my groomer the other week because I was getting a little bit of this after a rebound of growth with PGR from vacation.

You can feel the mower floating around because of the density and the yard is to tight you will dig at a lower HOC in more unlevel spots.

It's a combo of density of the turf, and unlevel ground. You may also not be cutting enough for your inputs, and really hitting the bumps in the yard.

2 year old turf taken care of, will have all of those issues, so I wouldn't be so quick to dismiss.


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

FATC1TY said:


> I engaged my groomer the other week because I was getting a little bit of this after a rebound of growth with PGR from vacation.
> 
> You can feel the mower floating around because of the density and the yard is to tight you will dig at a lower HOC in more unlevel spots.
> 
> ...


So without owning a verticutter/dethatcher, what would be my best option? I plan to do a level here in July. Would a hard scalp + level help out with this or will i still need to get a verticut in? No groomer on the ole mclane


----------



## marcjw (Aug 28, 2020)

I still get this on occasion too I also have noticed if I try and mow too soon after a good rain it will do this because of damp soft soil. Possibly because of the engine not being centered and weighing down one side more.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

BigBoxLawn said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > I engaged my groomer the other week because I was getting a little bit of this after a rebound of growth with PGR from vacation.
> ...


A reset would likely help, sure. You could also rent a verticutter and do that along with the scalp and really give the yard the heavy treatment.


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

I get this sometimes. I contribute it to soil moisture. When the soil is somewhat moist in some areas its slightly spongy and sinks a hair. If I mow when its dry then I dont have that problem at all. Can you try mowing at the end of a hot day and see if you still have that problem.


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

DeepC said:


> I get this sometimes. I contribute it to soil moisture. When the soil is somewhat moist in some areas its slightly spongy and sinks a hair. If I mow when its dry then I dont have that problem at all. Can you try mowing at the end of a hot day and see if you still have that problem.


Ya unfortunately that picture and recent cuts have been very dry. I rly do think it may be from how thick the yard is. fertilized heavily the first year, and also did this Spring with green up. Ill keep N low until I level, and maybe give it a vertcut at that point as well.


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

FedDawg555 said:


> Couple things here since it appears you eliminated roller level issue. As the season goes your turf will get very tight, as it appears in the pics, and your thatch level creates a spongy effect. This causes your reel to float on the top of the turf allowing it to cut uneven. I had those exact same cut lines last year learned about vericutting to thin out the tight turf and removing the thatch. Once I did a good verticut, voila cutting even and smooth again. Thinning out the canopy as the season goes really helps maintain that smooth even cut.


Do you verticut under full pgr regulation? Or time it just right at a quick temporary rebound


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

I have had this problem with my McLanes, both the 25 and 20.

I think the mower sometimes sinks in the turf on one side more than the other, probably as a result of the variation in thickness of the thatch below. Perhaps an indication of the need for dethatching?

I've also had the problem using the triplex, but I was able to counteract it by a more careful adjustment of the height, I can easily see a 1/32 inch discrepancy in the reel height. I use a flat bar with a screw through it to set my height. Although I can't set it to an accuracy within 1/1000 inch, it works well if I am very careful. I check it after I set the height, and it always amazes me that the opposite side will change while I'm making miniscule adjustments on the first side.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

LoCutt said:


> I have had this problem with my McLanes, both the 25 and 20.
> 
> I think the mower sometimes sinks in the turf on one side more than the other, probably as a result of the variation in thickness of the thatch below. Perhaps an indication of the need for dethatching?
> 
> I've also had the problem using the triplex, but I was able to counteract it by a more careful adjustment of the height, I can easily see a 1/32 inch discrepancy in the reel height. I use a flat bar with a screw through it to set my height. Although I can't set it to an accuracy within 1/1000 inch, it works well if I am very careful. I check it after I set the height, and it always amazes me that the opposite side will change while I'm making miniscule adjustments on the first side.


I'm struggling myself with the HOC adjustments on my triple reel machine. I have to make one small change, cut, analyze, another small change, repeat. I just verticut and am mowing at 3/4" and wondering if it would be good to do a HOC reset as low as I can get it about 5/16" to reduce density? The vertical mowing helped but did not solve the issue.


----------



## jochoada (May 26, 2021)

This is a great thread thank you! I am seeing the same development and I'm using a Toro greensmaster flex 21 with a solid roller. I've been using pgr since June and actually I checked the cut height and it's higher than my setting. This supports the tight turf floating theory. Maybe switching to a grooved roller will help?


----------



## Reelmower (Jun 23, 2020)

I've used pretty much all reel mower types. JD 220,260 Toro 1000,1600 Mclane 20/25. I noticed the issue more above HOC .5
Smooth and groove really doesn't make much difference. It's less noticeable on my level area of the lawn. It's more noticeable when the grown is moist. Unless your yard is perfectly level like the greens I don't see the problem completely going away. You will notice it from certain angle and none on others. So I believe most home owners have the same issue to some extent.


----------



## jochoada (May 26, 2021)

@Reelmower thanks for sharing your experiences 👍


----------

